# Fedor vs Cain



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor wins by huge overhand right knocking out cain cold


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Fedor by decapitation!


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

could not have said it better:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumb02:



footodors said:


> Fedor by decapitation!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fedor via armbar.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Would be a good close fight. At this point I would give Cain the edge. Fedor 5 years ago would win me tinks.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Fedor will take it by KO, guaranteed. Alot are hyping Cain now, they shouldnt because this was expected now your comparing him to an absolute warrior (Fedor), it will be a war but Fedor will win.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Would be a good close fight. At this point I would give Cain the edge. Fedor 5 years ago would win me tinks.


Yes but Fedor is 34, Silva is 35, Brock is 33. I don't think age will play a factor unlike wandy,Crocop, Nog, age has yet to play a factor to fedor.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Striking Fedor wins, on the ground Fedor subs him.

Cain is really good, but style wise and general skill wise, Fedor wins.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I think Fedor is by far the greatest heavyweight ever, as far as what he has done in that cage.

BUT, I think Cain wins this. Fedor wouldn't get him to the ground to submit him and Cain is far more superior technically at striking than Fedor. I think prime for prime, Cain outboxes Fedor should they fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cain beats the shit out of him.



Fine Wine said:


> I think Fedor is by far the greatest heavyweight ever, as far as what he has done in that cage.
> 
> BUT, I think Cain wins this. Fedor wouldn't get him to the ground to submit him and Cain is far more superior technically at striking than Fedor. I think prime for prime, Cain outboxes Fedor should they fight.



More importantly, Cain takes him down and punches him in the face, because contrary to popular belief of sackriders, Fraudor isn't some submission wizard who just subs good fighters off his back like nothing.

Cain also has great Sub D. Cain mauls Fedor.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Velasquez would beat Fedor in every aspect of the fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Yes but Fedor is 34, Silva is 35, Brock is 33. I don't think age will play a factor unlike wandy,Crocop, Nog, age has yet to play a factor to fedor.


Fedor has been in wars and has gotten hit flush more than Silva and Brock IMO. Also he hasn't been exactly in top form lately lets be honest. Don't get me wrong Fedor along with Wandy will always be my favorite fighters, and the shit Fedor did is not gonna be matched by anyone any time soon(if ever). He has nothing left to prove IMO. That being said I don't think he's the same fighter he was 5 years ago, and would have a tough time against JDS, Cain and maybe Overeem. Not saying he would lose, but he won't dominate like he use to and could possibly lose.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> I think Fedor is by far the greatest heavyweight ever, as far as what he has done in that cage.
> 
> BUT, I think Cain wins this. Fedor wouldn't get him to the ground to submit him and Cain is far more superior technically at striking than Fedor. I think prime for prime, Cain outboxes Fedor should they fight.


Fedor has been out boxed many times, question is though how does cain win? Fedor has done the stanky legs, been beat, domianted, and still managed to win the fight. Its not like cain can outbox fedor question is can he beat him. Fedor has been beat many times but has never lost the fight. ( Exception Werdum, but cian aint that good to submit him)


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

How many fighters is Fedor more "technically" better than? Not many, but he gets the job done when they are laying unconscious on the mat. Close fight, Cain a slight favorite because he can control where the fight takes place, but Fedor is DANGEROUS on the feet and on his back.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Fedor today gets smoked. Fedor in his prime at the end of the Pride era. That would be an effing beautiful fight!

I'm more excited for Velasquez vs JDS. That'll be one helluva showdown!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Fedor has been in wars and has gotten hit flush more than Silva and Brock IMO. Also he hasn't been exactly in top form lately lets be honest. Don't get me wrong Fedor along with Wandy will always be my favorite fighters, and the shit Fedor did is not gonna be matched by anyone any time soon(if ever). He has nothing left to prove IMO. That being said I don't think he's the same fighter he was 5 years ago, and would have a tough time against JDS, Cain and maybe Overeem. Not saying he would lose, but he won't dominate like he use to and could possibly lose.


Can you explain to me what a top fedor looks like I have seen his career he has received a lot of ass whooping but has won. Where as wandy does not look like he can fight anymore.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pound&Mound said:


> How many fighters is Fedor more "technically" better than? Not many, but he gets the job done when they are laying unconscious on the mat. Close fight, Cain a slight favorite because he can control where the fight takes place, but Fedor is DANGEROUS on the feet and on his back.



Who has he subbed of his back? He has done it, but list who so you can see the utter insignificance of it.

I agree that he does have KO power in his hands though.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Fedor has been out boxed many times, question is though how does cain win? Fedor has done the stanky legs, been beat, domianted, and still managed to win the fight. Its not like cain can outbox fedor question is can he beat him. Fedor has been beat many times but has never lost the fight. ( Exception Werdum, but cian aint that good to submit him)


Diff is, Cain has stamina, heart and the whiskers as far as we are aware. Which other fighters Fedor beat had all of that plus the wrestling to keep the fight where they want it and the technique and speed? Answer, zero.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> Diff is, Cain has stamina, heart and the whiskers as far as we are aware. Which other fighters Fedor beat had all of that plus the wrestling to keep the fight where they want it and the technique and speed? Answer, zero.


Fedor has not lost to any of those guys though. Cain has cardio and whatever u said but fedor has all that and has faced guys with a combination of all that. 
wresleing-Coleman
Striking-Crocop
ground game- Big nog
Has cain fought anyone as skilled as fedor? Plus i think Fedor has as much or more heart as cain.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Can you explain to me what a top fedor looks like I have seen his career he has received a lot of ass whooping but has won. Where as wandy does not look like he can fight anymore.


Has he really received a lot of ass whooping? Name them, since you "seen his career". I can count the ass whoopings on one hand out of 30 fights. Most of those are post Pride. I think you are arguing for argument's sake.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Fedor has not lost to any of those guys though. Cain has cardio and whatever u said but fedor has all that and has faced guys with a combination of all that.
> wresleing-Coleman
> Striking-Crocop
> ground game- Big nog*
> Has cain fought anyone as skilled as fedor? Plus i think Fedor has as much or more heart as cain.*


Nope, and agreed, but doesn't change the fact that Cain has the better skill set.

And the common denominator between the above fighters is they are all completely one dimensional.

Fedor will crumple to the first 3 dimensional fighter he's faced in his ENTIRE 40 fight career. 

Fedor himself is only two dimensional anyway. Although he does have some pretty decent throws. His wrestling is pretty weak. He got pushed around and outwrestled by Bum Rogers of all people.



Soakked said:


> Has he really received a lot of ass whooping? Name them, since you "seen his career". I can count the ass whoopings on one hand out of 30 fights. Most of those are post Pride. I think you are arguing for argument's sake.




Yeah, the thing about that is Fedor has had a ton of 1st round, and just early in general wins.

Most of the time when he was fighting pro wrestlers and kickboxers and whatnot.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

fedor by whatever he wants...


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Fedor has not lost to any of those guys though. Cain has cardio and whatever u said but fedor has all that and has faced guys with a combination of all that.
> wresleing-Coleman
> Striking-Crocop
> ground game- Big nog
> Has cain fought anyone as skilled as fedor? Plus i think Fedor has as much or more heart as cain.


But Cain has the lot.

My point is simple though is that Cain is better on his feet, and has the werstling to keep it where he wants.

He has the stamina to go the distance and probably won't be stopped cold by one of those looping punches (always a chance though).

So, conclusion is: Cain gets the job done on the feet against Fedor and wins on points IMO. That is all.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Nope, and agreed, but doesn't change the fact that Cain has the better skill set.
> 
> And the common denominator between the above fighters is they are all completely one dimensional.
> 
> ...


That what he does though, how is cain skill set better. fedor boxing as weird as it might be is just as good plus he has 1 punch ko power, his clinch work is better, his ground game is better. Plus if Cain wants to wrestle with fedor does aint that play into fedor's favour?



Fine Wine said:


> But Cain has the lot.
> 
> My point is simple though is that Cain is better on his feet, and has the werstling to keep it where he wants.
> 
> ...


I don't know about that, Fedor style is fucked but it is effective as shit standing up. Its good enough to stand with crocop ( prime) who believe it or not is a better striker than Cain.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> That what he does though, how is cain skill set better. f*edor boxing as weird as it might be is just as good plus he has 1 punch ko power*, his clinch work is better, his ground game is better. Plus if Cain wants to wrestle with fedor does aint that play into fedor's favour?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that, Fedor style is fucked but it is effective as shit standing up. Its good enough to stand with crocop ( prime) who believe it or not is a better striker than Cain.


Agree, but Cain is still more technical, more crisp, and Fedor doesn't enjoy his usual wide speed advantage that allows him to connect with his wide, looping haymakers.

Clinch work isn't better, at all. Cain's dirty boxing for some reason, is pretty unnoticed and it's probably one of the strongest aspects of his game. He's stronger than Fedor. And is one of the best wrestlers in the world. Fedor couldn't outwrestle Bum Rogers.

Fedor's ground is better, but that's vague and irrelevant. If Fedor manages a clinch throw somehow(he won't), Cain scrambles to his feet. If Cain takes him down. He ground and pounds and wins rounds.

None of this plays into Fedor's favour.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm glad everybody knows what's up. On the official Cain vs Brock thread I mentioned, "enter The Emperor" and peeps are saying that he would get beat by JD, Carwin, Cain, Brock, etc...etc. 

Lets see Cain have 30 wins straight. Man, Dana has to bring in Fedor after his contract is over.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm glad everybody knows what's up. On the official Cain vs Brock thread I mentioned, "enter The Emperor" and peeps are saying that he would get beat by JD, Carwin, Cain, Brock, etc...etc.
> 
> Lets see Cain have 30 wins straight. Man, Dana has to bring in Fedor after his contract is over.



He won't, but I don't doubt he could if he was protected his whole career and got to fight kickboxers and pro wrestlers, or guys not even in his weight class, or just freak shows for a significant part of his career, then beat on some washed up old timers.

I can see it now.

W Kurt Angle - W Naoya Ogawa (Both grappling medalists with legit skills, but neither MMArtists, and both just looking for a quick buck)
W Batista - W Yuji Nagata (both wrestlers with no fighting experience)
W Herschel Walker - W Yanagisawa Ryushi (Same deal really)
W Butterbean - W Zuluzihno (this might be giving Fedor too much credit, as Bean actually subbed Zulu. :laugh
W Glover Texiera - W Lee Hasdell (Generous, as Lee is bad at both sports)
W Mark Hunt(he's with the UFC now...lul)
W Badr Hari - W Semmy Schilt (Duh)
W Rich Franklin - W Renato Sobral (Again, Rich is probably better than Babalu...:laugh
W Cro Cop - W Mark Coleman(both washed up fighters with outdated skillsets)
W Chael Sonnen - W Matt Lindland (MW wrestlers, although Chael is better)
W Pedro Rizzo - W Randleman (Same as Coleman)
W Mighty Mo - W Hong Man Choi(freakshow kickboxers embarrassing the sport of MMA)



One of those is a joke resume if Cain follows the career path of Fedor and the other is Fedor's.

Oh wait.

Fedor's resume is a joke.




W


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

man i've been sayin this for a while now, fedor vs cain would be a SICK fight, i say it goes to cain but either way itd be awesome


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> He won't, but I don't doubt he could if he was protected his whole career and got to fight kickboxers and pro wrestlers, or guys not even in his weight class, or just freak shows for a significant part of his career, then beat on some washed up old timers.
> 
> I can see it now.
> 
> ...


U calling pride a joke then...I can tell u pride was a lot better than the ufc.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> U calling pride a joke then...I can tell u pride was a lot better than the ufc.


....



:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Why the hell is everyone jumping on the fedor bandwagon again? I mean the guy lost to werdum.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> Why the hell is everyone jumping on the fedor bandwagon again? I mean the guy lost to werdum.


Simple, Werdum will get killed in a rematch. Brock vs Fedor there was always the issue over lesnar winning because of size and Fedor winning because he is more skilled. Now that lesnar has lost to a guy fedor size who is now the ufc champ. Since the ufc claims the best fighter are in the ufc u put cain vs fedor. Fedor will win which makes him the best fighter in the world. As overall he is he more skilled than Cain.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> Simple, Werdum will get killed in a rematch. Brock vs Fedor there was always the issue over lesnar winning because of size and Fedor winning because he is more skilled. Now that lesnar has lost to a guy fedor size who is now the ufc champ. Since the ufc claims the best fighter are in the ufc u put cain vs fedor. Fedor will win which makes him the best fighter in the world. As overall he is he more skilled than Cain.


You know I get so sick of this shit. I got nothing agains fedor but the fans are killing me. It is so annoying to have to read through these posts that are nothing but childish arguing between fedor fans and ufc fans. I was hoping his loss to werdum would end this ( or at leas keep it to a minimum) but now that Brock lost it's going to start all over again. Just like pride vs ufc arguments it's pointless. Although I hatted to see pride go I was relieved that the argument ended.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> You know I get so sick of this shit. I got nothing agains fedor but the fans are killing me. It is so annoying to have to read through these posts that are nothing but childish arguing between fedor fans and ufc fans. I was hoping his loss to werdum would end this ( or at leas keep it to a minimum) but now that Brock lost it's going to start all over again. Just like pride vs ufc arguments it's pointless. Although I hatted to see pride go I was relieved that the argument ended.


It's not about Fedor losing, everyone loses. Why would 1 loss make everyone forget what an amazing fighter Fedor is?

People want to see the best vs. the best, and Fedor, loss to Werdum or not, is the greatest HW, if not the greatest MMA fighter of all time, and is still currently fighting and is still currently a very top HW.

Until Fedor retires, everyone will always say "X vs. Fedor", cause Fedor will always be the man to beat, even coming off a loss.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> You know I get so sick of this shit. I got nothing agains fedor but the fans are killing me. It is so annoying to have to read through these posts that are nothing but childish arguing between fedor fans and ufc fans. I was hoping his loss to werdum would end this ( or at leas keep it to a minimum) but now that Brock lost it's going to start all over again. Just like pride vs ufc arguments it's pointless. Although I hatted to see pride go I was relieved that the argument ended.


I agree that the arguments are repetitive but it just the world of mma. Fedor was the best mma fighter in the world and to most hardcore fan he still is. I love the ufc but for the past two years they have made it clear Brock lesnar is the best in the world. Now the he has been dethrone fans will wonder how but that guy who they taught was the best. But never got the credit because he is not in the ufc. Now that the best in the is Cain it opens the door to debates like these. Fedor fans know how great fedor is but they knew in the back of their minds than man maybe Dana is right and Brock might just be to big for fedor. We saw tonight a man smaller than fedor and not as complete as fedor winning the ufc title.

U don't know if Cain is really faster than fedor unless they scrap. How is Cain the better striker? I know junior is better than Cain standing. If Congo was able to stand with Cain fedor can to. Fedor will not run from punches like lesnar.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

This is the fight i am really excited to see. I think Cain has the most chances defeating Fedor then any other HWs in UFC.


Fedor by KO.




M.C said:


> It's not about Fedor losing, everyone loses. Why would 1 loss make everyone forget what an amazing fighter Fedor is?


because people love to hate.


Also, Cain is the one who deserved the belt. He actually beat alot of credible opponents and exposed overhyped Lesnar for the second time.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> It's not about Fedor losing, everyone loses. Why would 1 loss make everyone forget what an amazing fighter Fedor is?
> 
> People want to see the best vs. the best, and Fedor, loss to Werdum or not, is the greatest HW, if not the greatest MMA fighter of all time, and is still currently fighting and is still currently a very top HW.
> 
> Until Fedor retires, everyone will always say "X vs. Fedor", cause Fedor will always be the man to beat, even coming off a loss.


People always say Fedor vs X, because Fedor never fights X. He fights guys <X. The point is that just as their current crop of mma fighters passed the greats like Shamrock, Gracie, Ortiz, Liddell, Henderson, and Hughes, they have passed Fedor. It is not as obvious since he has been fighter has-beens and never-will-bes the past 4 years. What mma fighter has Fedor beaten that is a legit contender any in any organization? The answer is none. He did beat Crop Cop and Nog when that meant something, but it no longer does. If that is the measure of the top HW in the world, then Frank Mir is in that argument.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

People always say Fedor vs. X because everyone wants to see the best vs. Fedor. Read this thread, the majority of the people that posted in it up until now agree that Fedor would beat Cain.

There's a higher majority of fans in general that believe Fedor would beat Cain or any other HW out there, than there are that believe he couldn't.

People want to see Fedor vs. X cause they want to see the best fight the best.


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cain Velasquez!!!


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> Why the hell is everyone jumping on the fedor bandwagon again? I mean the guy lost to werdum.


Maybe... just maybe, it's because he's the best MMA fighter of all time and also happens to be a heavy weight...

I dunno... go figure...

As for Werdum - well, after a decade of wins, someone has to lose. Come rematch, Werdum will have his balls handed to him on a platter.

Cain is awesome and I think he will do well in a long and well deserved career, but to put him up aginst someone as crafty and well rounded as Fedor with less than ten fights under his belt would be stupid. And that's why, for the forseeable future, it won't happen. Politics aside.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not going to discredit Cain, but his just a lesser version of Fedor.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Cain would hand his a$$ to him. The sports evolved, he hasn't - he's a 2nd tier fighter today.

The toughest fight Fedor will ever take is Werdum, whoever else he wants to hand pick. He hasn't had the desire to prove he's the best in years.

His ducking Overeem for the champinoship made me lose all respect for him. He should have just retired and become a full time boxing-style MMA promoter for M-1 Global.

His *****, at which he also isn't even a top contender anymore, and loopers wouldn't work against the new breed top 5 HWs - especially Overeeem. The sport has evolved, Fedor has not - he's a name with lifelong fans at this point, that's it. And he's going out as a scared shell of the fighter he was in Pride in 2005.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> I agree that the arguments are repetitive but it just the world of mma. Fedor was the best mma fighter in the world and to most hardcore fan he still is. I love the ufc but for the past two years they have made it clear Brock lesnar is the best in the world. Now the he has been dethrone fans will wonder how but that guy who they taught was the best. But never got the credit because he is not in the ufc. Now that the best in the is Cain it opens the door to debates like these. Fedor fans know how great fedor is but they knew in the back of their minds than man maybe Dana is right and Brock might just be to big for fedor. *We saw tonight a man smaller than fedor and not as complete as fedor winning the ufc title.*
> 
> U don't know if Cain is really faster than fedor unless they scrap. How is Cain the better striker? I know junior is better than Cain standing. If Congo was able to stand with Cain fedor can to. Fedor will not run from punches like lesnar.


Cain is smaller than Fedor?

I'm looking at Fedor vs. Werdum and the tale of the tape has Fedor at 5'11+1/2" 229 lbs, and a reach of 74+1/2"

On tonight's tale of the tape, Velasquez was listed at 6'1" 244lbs, and a reach of 77"

So Cain is taller, weighs more, and has a greater wingspan. In what way is Fedor bigger? No jokes about manhood (from the dick-riders) or waistline (from the haters) please.

I'm not going to get into the "who would win" debate, I just know I'd like to see the fight.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

A guy who just destroyed the former #1 HW in 1st round vs. a guy who got triangled by an ufc reject. Tough fight to call!
Nah to be honest Werdum is a beastly grappler, but Fedor hasn't done anything since beating Mirko to show that he can hang with the big boys in ufc. I would pick Cain, Lesnar and Carwin by TKO each against Fedor right now.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Diokhan said:


> A guy who just destroyed the former #1 HW in 1st round vs. a guy who got triangled by an ufc reject. Tough fight to call!
> Nah to be honest Werdum is a beastly grappler, but Fedor hasn't done anything since beating Mirko to show that he can hang with the big boys in ufc. I would pick Cain, Lesnar and Carwin by TKO each against Fedor right now.


Let Fedor show to Lesnar what a real powerful punch is and we all know where he ends up.

Cain on other hand has a chance, small one.



> A guy who just destroyed the former #1 HW



Can we atleast now say, an overyhyped HW?


Thank you, Cain.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Rusko said:


> Let Fedor show to Lesnar what a real powerful punch is and we all know where he ends up.


Fedor can't defend Brocks first takedown.



Rusko said:


> Cain on other hand has a chance, small one.
> 
> 
> Can we atleast now say, an overyhyped HW?
> ...


Brock wasn't overhyped. Cain is just that good. He would eat Fedor for lunch. The sport has passed Fedor by.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> Cain is smaller than Fedor?
> 
> I'm looking at Fedor vs. Werdum and the tale of the tape has Fedor at 5'11+1/2" 229 lbs, and a reach of 74+1/2"
> 
> ...


Cain does have a longer wingspan than Fedor. UFC's Tale of the Tape is pretty notorious though, they had Dan Henderson at 6'1 for gods sake, on the Strikeforce Tale of the Tape they had him at 5'10½.

And they still have Randy at 6'2, even though he was clearly several inches shorter than Brandon Vera, and looked like he was an inch taller than 5'9 James Toney.

The UFC has done a good job of copying WWE-style stat billing. There's been AKA with Jon Fitch, Machida, and Cain, and Cain was always the shortest of the three. I'm sure he's 6'1...in boots.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Fedor can't defend Brocks first takedown.
> 
> 
> *
> Brock wasn't overhyped. Cain is just that good. He would eat Fedor for lunch. The sport has passed Fedor by.*


stfu dude, brock was over hyped the day he signed with the ufc. all he had was size, streght, agility working for him when he signed to fight his first fight.

not gonna take anything away from cain cause he is that good, but really, all he did was expose brock for what he really was.

and for the sport passing up fedor? haha


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I think on paper Cain has this. But anyone questioning fedors credentials as a fighter is ignorant. he is an amazing fighter and if he is motivated could absolutely beat cain on a given night


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Risto said:


> Maybe... just maybe, it's because he's the best MMA fighter of all time and also happens to be a heavy weight...
> 
> I dunno... go figure...
> 
> ...


That'd be Anderson.



JWP said:


> I think on paper Cain has this. *But anyone questioning fedors credentials as a fighter is ignorant.* he is an amazing fighter and if he is motivated could absolutely beat cain on a given night




W Naoya Ogawa 
W Yuji Nagata
W Yanagisawa Ryushi 
W Zuluzihno 
W Lee Hasdell 
W Mark Hunt
W Semmy Schilt 
W Renato Sobral
W Mark Coleman
W Matt Lindland
W Randleman 
W Hong Man Choi
W Fujita

:laugh:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

very even fight, could go either way imo. But it would have to happen before Fedor is too old (wich is soon) or he would get killed.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Fedor would get finished quicker than Nog.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually would prefer to see this matchup over Brock vs. Fedor. I always thought that Brock would just lay on top of him and squeak out a win. 

With Cain vs. Fedor you've got two guys that are similar size and will fight the fight wherever it goes. Cain handled Brocks takedowns/attempts like nothing. Fedor would very likely prefer to stand with Cain and I'm sure that Cain would gladly oblige him. If you took Cain today and Fedor 3-4 years ago I'd say it was a pickem matchup. I'd lean towards Cain if they did fight today though. Of course I'd be pumped if Fedor beat him but Cain proved on Saturday that he is definately the real deal. I'm interested to see other matchups as well like against JDS, Carwin even Mir for the sakes of someone who could pose a problem with submissions.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm so tired of posts discussing how Fedor stacks up against a current UFC heavyweight champion... 

If Fedor wants to be relevant he needs at least have a decisive win in an entrance examination fight to the heavyweight division and a fight against a top contender before getting a shot at the champ.

Fedor is a great fighter and has accomplished a lot but I really don't see his relevance now. I recall the big hype to get Fedor vs Couture and these days Couture can barely sqeak by Brandon Vera... No disrespect to him, but I think there is a list of heavyweights and light heavyweights that would beat Fedor these days.

Discussions regarding him versus a UFC heavyweight champion is almost akin to watching an episode of Deadliest Warror; who would win between a Spartan and a Ninja... Cool and pointless.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Fieos said:


> I'm so tired of posts discussing how Fedor stacks up against a current UFC heavyweight champion...
> 
> If Fedor wants to be relevant he needs at least have a decisive win in an entrance examination fight to the heavyweight division and a fight against a top contender before getting a shot at the champ.
> 
> ...


someone else with common sense around here. I want to smack some of the people who get so angry when you say anything bad about fedor, as if not fighting anybody in 5 years and losing to a UFC reject means there is any hope that you would beat the current UFC HW champion.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

After the way Brock was dismantled, I have no confidence in my ability to call the heavyweight division. Again, I wuold have to chalk a lot of that up to a "when" variable. I think Fedor is at or surpassed his peak, while Cain is still growing, so I don't know. My knee jerk reaction is to pick Fedor, but I don't really know what Cain is fully capable of.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Honestly, at this point in his career, any top HW in the UFC beats him. Carwin, Cain, JDS and Lesnar would probably all beat him. Fedor hasn't looked good since his fight with Sylvia IMO and for a great fighter, looking good against Tim is NOT a hard thing to do.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Honestly, at this point in his career, any top HW in the UFC beats him. Carwin, Cain, JDS and Lesnar would probably all beat him. Fedor hasn't looked good since his fight with Sylvia IMO and for a great fighter, looking good against Tim is NOT a hard thing to do.


Can you explain to me what has changed in fedor's game since the sylvia fight?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Fedor KO


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Can you explain to me what has changed in fedor's game since the sylvia fight?


Miss the fight where Arlovski beat him to the punch every time? How about when Rogers was actually doing well against him? BRETT ROGERS! HE BROKE HIS NOSE! None of those fights were BAD on his part but for Fedor to be made to look Human by Brett Rogers is pretty ridiculous.

Fedor has gotten considerably slower over the years. The man still has a lot of skill and I'm not sure if it's his lack of passion for fighting or motivation to keep on winning. I admit, winning for 10 years and trying to keep that reign of dominance could be a very trying experience to keep you motivated. I'm not sure if his calm demeanor outside the ring is making me think this either, but he just doesn't look like he cares anymore. When Fedor was fighting top guys in PRIDE, he'd be completely calm but you could still see fire in his eyes. Now he's just calm and quite possibly complacent. It may be that he's getting older, that he's put so many miles on his body or that he just doesn't have that drive to be and stay the best any more. It could also be the years of fighting sub-par competition (Coleman, Hunt, Lindland [AT HEAVY WEIGHT, LINDLAND IS A MW], Hong Man Choi and Zulu?). Fact of the matter is though, that Fedor has been on a steady decline from where he was Five years ago taking out the best PRIDE had to offer. In his prime if he came to the UFC? Yeah, he'd probably stomp everyone. But this obviously isn't his prime and the UFC's HW division has gotten ahold of some SERIOUS talent in the past few years. Mir is back and better than ever. Carwin and Lesnar are monsters, but not the type of monsters Fedor has faced. They have quite a bit of skill to boot. Cain and JDS are both just absolute wrecking machines and both have extremely well rounded skill sets. JDS is essentially becoming a HW Chuck Liddel with a far more well rounded striking game. Cain is just mean. He's a great wrestler, awesome kick boxer and he has power and speed to match the best of em. Then on top of it he has cardio for days. Compared to the relatively shallow HW division at SF, I don't think Fedor would be much higher than #5 in the league right now.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Miss the fight where Arlovski beat him to the punch every time? How about when Rogers was actually doing well against him? BRETT ROGERS! HE BROKE HIS NOSE! None of those fights were BAD on his part but for Fedor to be made to look Human by Brett Rogers is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> Fedor has gotten considerably slower over the years. The man still has a lot of skill and I'm not sure if it's his lack of passion for fighting or motivation to keep on winning. I admit, winning for 10 years and trying to keep that reign of dominance could be a very trying experience to keep you motivated. I'm not sure if his calm demeanor outside the ring is making me think this either, but he just doesn't look like he cares anymore. When Fedor was fighting top guys in PRIDE, he'd be completely calm but you could still see fire in his eyes. Now he's just calm and quite possibly complacent. It may be that he's getting older, that he's put so many miles on his body or that he just doesn't have that drive to be and stay the best any more. It could also be the years of fighting sub-par competition (Coleman, Hunt, Lindland [AT HEAVY WEIGHT, LINDLAND IS A MW], Hong Man Choi and Zulu?). Fact of the matter is though, that Fedor has been on a steady decline from where he was Five years ago taking out the best PRIDE had to offer. In his prime if he came to the UFC? Yeah, he'd probably stomp everyone. But this obviously isn't his prime and the UFC's HW division has gotten ahold of some SERIOUS talent in the past few years. Mir is back and better than ever. Carwin and Lesnar are monsters, but not the type of monsters Fedor has faced. They have quite a bit of skill to boot. Cain and JDS are both just absolute wrecking machines and both have extremely well rounded skill sets. JDS is essentially becoming a HW Chuck Liddel with a far more well rounded striking game. Cain is just mean. He's a great wrestler, awesome kick boxer and he has power and speed to match the best of em. Then on top of it he has cardio for days. Compared to the relatively shallow HW division at SF, I don't think Fedor would be much higher than #5 in the league right now.


See that is the issue though he might be a little older but he has sitll been winning. It also could be that he has been great for so long he does not take his opponents seriously also. I'll give u the rogers fight in where fedor looked bad, but do we really know how good Rogers is? He got tooled by Fedor and Ovreem which are two guys consider the best. Aside from that he is 9-0. At the end of the day it may be just me but i still think fedor is more skilled than cain and Junior in which he can win the fight in more ways than one. Everyone is entitle to a bad fight, but Junior was unable to put away Roy Nelson and Cain got rocked by Kongo. When you put in Fedor in the mix the question is would they be able to put him away in which no one has been able to in 10 years. His Chin is better than nelson abd his skill set is good enough to beat anybody.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

If Fedor wants to fight the best in the world; he knows where to find them. Until he is interested in matching up with those guys I don't see the point in wondering ourselves.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor has beaten the best of the world is what I keep hearing. Name one of those fighters that has a chance against Cain.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> someone else with common sense around here. I want to smack some of the people who get so angry when you say anything bad about fedor, as if not fighting anybody in 5 years and losing to a UFC reject means there is *any hope *that you would beat the current UFC HW champion.



i think alot of people forget that its a fight and ive no doubt fedor can knock cain out if he trains hard and is motivated

i want to smack people who make sensational claims like that fedor has 'no hope' or that he is not a good fighter

dont forget cain got rocked by bloody cheick kongo

having said all that i think cain wins this fight 7-8 times out of 10. mainly coz fedor looks like he may be past his prime

it also depends on fedors training camp and state of mind


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

JWP said:


> i think alot of people forget that its a fight and ive no doubt fedor can knock cain out if he trains hard and is motivated
> 
> i want to smack people who make sensational claims like that fedor has 'no hope' or that he is not a good fighter
> 
> ...


I think everyone on the forums understands anything can happen in a fight. When people say "Has no chance.." I think it is just their way of saying the underdog has a low probability to win. I see "no chance' comments answered with threads like this on the boards that generally just adds a few pages of near-meaningless contributions to a thread. We should put up a sticky of all 'Univerally Accepted MMA Truths' like "Anything can happen in a fight (puncher's chance)", "If you leave it to the judges don't bitch about the decision", and "MMA math does not have transitive properties"


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Fieos said:


> I think everyone on the forums understands anything can happen in a fight. When people say "Has no chance.." I think it is just their way of saying the underdog has a low probability to win. I see "no chance' comments answered with threads like this on the boards that generally just adds a few pages of near-meaningless contributions to a thread. We should put up a sticky of all 'Univerally Accepted MMA Truths' like "Anything can happen in a fight (puncher's chance)", "If you leave it to the judges don't bitch about the decision", and "MMA math does not have transitive properties"


point taken, and well said. although think 'everyone' is a stretch

i still believe that it is a closer fight than ppl realise. for the same reason i thought cain would beat brock - because fedor is a good fighter

he has legit grappling and crazy power, ppl know this, but mainly he knows how to win. that is a skill in itself. anderson silva has it too, and many ppl basically say he 'lost' his fight to sonnen. shit like that pisses me off

just hate those extreme hype-driven announcements. just my personal preference tho


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> See that is the issue though he might be a little older but he has sitll been winning. It also could be that he has been great for so long he does not take his opponents seriously also. I'll give u the rogers fight in where fedor looked bad, but do we really know how good Rogers is? He got tooled by Fedor and Ovreem which are two guys consider the best. Aside from that he is 9-0. At the end of the day it may be just me but i still think fedor is more skilled than cain and Junior in which he can win the fight in more ways than one. Everyone is entitle to a bad fight, but Junior was unable to put away Roy Nelson and Cain got rocked by Kongo. When you put in Fedor in the mix the question is would they be able to put him away in which no one has been able to in 10 years. His Chin is better than nelson abd his skill set is good enough to beat anybody.


Yes, everyone is allowed to have a good fight but not like that IMO. Not against that bad of compeition. Also, do we know how bad Rogers is? I think we do. He isn't a horrid fighter, but he's NOWHERE near Fedor's level. Fedor should've looked AWESOME in that fight and never should've been in as much trouble as he was. Well, he was never really in trouble but he looked to be getting his face smashed far more than he should've. Also, I think you're forgetting the fact that he DID just lose. Albeit he got triangled by one of the best BJJ practitioners on the face of the planet, but he did lose. He's stayed out of submissions from guys like Big Nog and Babalu before and never looked in much trouble. Yet as SOON as that fight hits the floor he gets subbed and looks bad trying to defend. I agree that he's more skilled in MMA than any other man in the world or at least WAS, but something is different now. Either his skills are declining due to age/milage, he got complacent or he just fought bad fighters long enough that his skills degraded. It's one of those and Fedor IS still a great fighter, but he's not the man he was 4-5 years ago by a long shot. I think him being more skilled than Cain and JDS is more of a case of "Fedor has known and forgotten more about MMA than either of those two ever will" type of situation. Yes, he's more skilled and has more knowledge, but he doesn't put them to as good of a use as Cain right now. JDS maybe, but not cain. Cain surprised the shit out of me. He completely and utterly tooled Brock even before he hit him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Yes, everyone is allowed to have a good fight but not like that IMO. Not against that bad of compeition. Also, do we know how bad Rogers is? I think we do. He isn't a horrid fighter, but he's NOWHERE near Fedor's level. Fedor should've looked AWESOME in that fight and never should've been in as much trouble as he was. Well, he was never really in trouble but he looked to be getting his face smashed far more than he should've. Also, I think you're forgetting the fact that he DID just lose. Albeit he got triangled by one of the best BJJ practitioners on the face of the planet, but he did lose. He's stayed out of submissions from guys like Big Nog and Babalu before and never looked in much trouble. Yet as SOON as that fight hits the floor he gets subbed and looks bad trying to defend. I agree that he's more skilled in MMA than any other man in the world or at least WAS, but something is different now. Either his skills are declining due to age/milage, he got complacent or he just fought bad fighters long enough that his skills degraded. It's one of those and Fedor IS still a great fighter, but he's not the man he was 4-5 years ago by a long shot. I think him being more skilled than Cain and JDS is more of a case of "Fedor has known and forgotten more about MMA than either of those two ever will" type of situation. Yes, he's more skilled and has more knowledge, but he doesn't put them to as good of a use as Cain right now. JDS maybe, but not cain. Cain surprised the shit out of me. He completely and utterly tooled Brock even before he hit him.


Yes he did tool brock but my issue is every fighter is different, Rogers was able to bring it to fedor due to his size. Cain is the perfect size. Cain did tool Brock but you gotta admit Kongo came close to beaten him. He did rock him everyone of those rounds. We both know Kongo has no chance against brock or is at the talent level of Cain. But he bring the fight to cain. Cain is good imo but he will not hold the belt for long. The reason why i don't believe Fedor will lose to him is in his recent fights whatever the case if him getting beat or whatever. That is fedor he has made a career of comeback wins so nothing is new to me. He did get caught by werdum but in a rematch Werdum will get dismantle worst than lesnar did. You have a fedor who is hungry again, never mind his legacy or whatever he has been brought back down to earth and he will likely fight better than ever. Its like when GSp got caught by serra he made the adjsutments now he is better than ever.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Fedor has beaten the best of the world is what I keep hearing. Name one of those fighters that has a chance against Cain.


Cro cop and Big nog in their prime would. 

Fedor's striking is second to none in the heavyweight division. He's fast, powerful, and accurate. He has the best highlight reel of any fighter, in any weight class...the guy is a beast.

There used to be talk about how Brock would destroy Fedor because of his sheer size and wrestling. Cain used his striking to overwhelm brock, imagine what Fedor would do to Brock...Cain would have to wrestle with Fedor, but Fedor is just as deadly on the ground. It's all speculation of course.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Why is everyone saying that Cain is better on the feet? Who has he outstruck? Brock and Nog? So now he's amazing on the feet?

Fedor owns Cain on the feet. Fedor hits harder than Cain, and he's quick as a cat. He has amazing timing. 

On the ground, I think Cain can lay and pray him. If Cain is mobile on the ground and strikes Fedor, Fedor is taking his arm home.

I think it's 60/40 Fedor, Fedor is the worst match up for Cain style wise.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Yes he did tool brock but my issue is every fighter is different, Rogers was able to bring it to fedor due to his size. Cain is the perfect size. Cain did tool Brock but you gotta admit Kongo came close to beaten him. He did rock him everyone of those rounds. We both know Kongo has no chance against brock or is at the talent level of Cain. But he bring the fight to cain. Cain is good imo but he will not hold the belt for long. The reason why i don't believe Fedor will lose to him is in his recent fights whatever the case if him getting beat or whatever. That is fedor he has made a career of comeback wins so nothing is new to me. He did get caught by werdum but in a rematch Werdum will get dismantle worst than lesnar did. You have a fedor who is hungry again, never mind his legacy or whatever he has been brought back down to earth and he will likely fight better than ever. Its like when GSp got caught by serra he made the adjsutments now he is better than ever.


It really depends on where Fedor is mentally as it's a huge cross roads. He just lost for the first time in ten years. Sure a fighter losing off a streak will take it hard but bounce back and be better for it. But Fedor was winning for TEN YEARS. He's gotta wonder if he has it in him anymore or what. I don't know if he was fighting just to keep winning or what, but fighting for 10 years is a long career for any MMA fighter. Look:

Chuck started his decline when he was fighting for 9 (Rampage fight marks it IMO)

Randy hasn't really been the same fighter since his second loss to Chuck, 9 years into his career. He's still solid, but he's not what he used to be (IMO, just like Fedor).

Wand hasn't been the same fighter he was since he joined the UFC, possibly a bit before in PRIDE, which is around 10-11 years into his career. Again, he's shown he's had flashes of being great again (Jardine) but he's never retained it (Also, IMO, much like Fedor).

Tito's decline started at 9 years.

Cro Cop hasn't looked the same since he came to the UFC, in 2007. 11 years after his kickboxing start.

It seems like ~10 years is the average span for a fighter to start declining. It doesn't mean Fedor should retire just yet. After all, the only one of those up there that are retired is Chuck. I just think he's due, like all fighters, for time to start catching him and I think it's fairly obvious it already is. I don't think he's at the same point in his career GSP was when he got caught. I wouldn't be surprised if Fedor fights 3-4 more times and retires. Not saying he's that bad, just saying he's only going to get worse from what I'm seeing.

As far as the fighter match up thing, yes, that's completely true. Thing is though that Kongo and Rogers are essentially the same fighter (Big, tall, strong strikers), it's just that Kongo is on a WHOLE other plane striking wise. I realize that Fedor posses a lot different threat to Cain than Kongo did, as well, and vice versa. I just don't think Fedor, at this point in his career, would take Cain. Not saying it'd be easy for Cain, either, but I think he'd win it. Cain seems to have more in his toolbox than anyone Fedor has fought since Nogueria. He's got great hands and great wrestling as well as Cardio to push Fedor's to it's limits, and Fedor has DAMN good cardio. Fedor is also the same way for Cain. He's got great hands, good takedowns, good defense, great subs and great instincts standing. The defining factor I see here is that Cain, at this point, can push his skills further than Fedor can. Cain is still improving by leaps and bounds while Fedor is a stagnant, if not declining fighter. If/when Cain and Fedor fight, Cain will be a better Cain than we saw last time when he destroyed Lesnar. Fedor will still just be Fedor. I don't think what Fedor brings to the table now, as well as his degradation of his skills, slowly but surely, is enough to be the #1 HW in the world ever again. Is he the greatest heavy weight of all time? You bet your ass, but as far as current rankings, he won't get further up than the #3 spot IMO.



> Why is everyone saying that Cain is better on the feet? Who has he outstruck? Brock and Nog? So now he's amazing on the feet?
> 
> Fedor owns Cain on the feet. Fedor hits harder than Cain, and he's quick as a cat. He has amazing timing.
> 
> ...


It's not WHO he out struck, it's HOW he did it. No matter how bad the opponent is, if you see the skill in the technique of someones punches you can see how good their stand up is. If he's using proper technique, picking his spots and hitting them accurately with speed, you can tell he's got a good stand up game. If he was destroying people like, say, Carwin, with sloppy technique, looping punches and pure power it would be a different story, but he's not. The guys he's beating standing he's doing so with very, very good technique, accuracy and speed. 

Your second point: I'll give you that Fedor MAY be faster than Cain, but I think their more even. I think Fedor is a hair faster but I don't think it will make much difference. As far as power: Power only matters when one has KO power and the other doesn't. When they can both put the other out cold with a single strike, it's a moot point. It's like saying Carwin has more power than Fedor. Yes, he does, but it doesn't matter much when Fedor can still make him go stiff with a single punch.

Third point: Fedor has GREAT top control but he's not really a magician off his back. He'll go for armbars and hit them on lesser opponents from his back. If Fedor can get to side control then MAYBE he'd sub Cain, but I don't see that happenning. We just saw what Cain can do off his back: He used butterfly guard on Brock Lesnar and stood right the hell back up! I just don't see it happening. Also, seeing as how the guys from AKA have some of the best Sub defense I've ever seen (Fitch has been in some deep shit and gotten out without a tap) and Dave Camarillo on their BJJ side, I don't see it being much of an advantage. Yes, Fedor has the best sub game of anyone Cain has fought (Outside Nog, but that doesn't matter when you KTFO the guy standing), but I don't see it being a huge advantage for Fedor. I don't see this fight ending by sub from either man. I see it ending by GnP or KTFO standing.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> It really depends on where Fedor is mentally as it's a huge cross roads. He just lost for the first time in ten years. Sure a fighter losing off a streak will take it hard but bounce back and be better for it. But Fedor was winning for TEN YEARS. He's gotta wonder if he has it in him anymore or what. I don't know if he was fighting just to keep winning or what, but fighting for 10 years is a long career for any MMA fighter. Look:
> 
> Chuck started his decline when he was fighting for 9 (Rampage fight marks it IMO)
> 
> ...


Good points, but there is gonig to be no end to this debate. I believe fedor is still the same dude from hisp ride days. Its like this Anderson silva started the same time as fedor in mma is older. He may be declining but we have to see another fight. However when he was destroying the MW division and declining was not a factor he was still older than fedor is right now. With cain vs Fedor it comes down to skills, i believe fedor just has to much skills and heart to lose to cain. His only lost was like a storybook, he did rock werdum and in true fedor fashion he went in for the kill but got caught. When it comes down to fedor vs cain there stand up game is even or fedor wins because of experience. Cain might be the better wrestler but fedor it plays into fedor strengths. On the ground fedor is better by a mile,he is also the better grappler and better in the clinch.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Good points, but there is gonig to be no end to this debate. I believe fedor is still the same dude from hisp ride days. Its like this Anderson silva started the same time as fedor in mma is older. He may be declining but we have to see another fight. However when he was destroying the MW division and declining was not a factor he was still older than fedor is right now. With cain vs Fedor it comes down to skills, i believe fedor just has to much skills and heart to lose to cain. His only lost was like a storybook, he did rock werdum and in true fedor fashion he went in for the kill but got caught. When it comes down to fedor vs cain there stand up game is even or fedor wins because of experience. Cain might be the better wrestler but fedor it plays into fedor strengths. On the ground fedor is better by a mile,he is also the better grappler and better in the clinch.


No there is no end, but it's fun to think about haha. I see what you mean but I think Age has far less meaning in MMA than fight time. Anderson is a year older, yes, but that's not much. Randy is 13 years older. Chuck is 6 years older. They were all fighting and dominating at the same time. 

Also, I don't think Fedor rocked Werdum. I think Werdum baited the hell out of him (like what Thales Leites was going to Anderson, just way, way better).

I do agree with your breakdown for the most part, too. But you're missing Cardio, which i think Cain wins, Tempo/Pace, which Cain wins and things like explosiveness, quickness and agility. All of which I think Cain wins. Fedor has never been that explosive, he's never fought at a furious pace like Cain does and, while his strikes ARE deadly fast as are his reflexes, I don't think he has the full body quickness Cain has. I think Cain wins in almost all the physical areas and at least draws even with Fedor in striking. Fedor i sa better grappler, yes, but he's a better grappler when he's on top, not when he gets put on his back. He does have some good sweeps from bottom, but I don't see him subbing Cain from his back. He could get out and stand up, but I don't see him winning off his back. Cain's scrambles at least pull even with Fedors, he's off his back almost as fast as he hits the ground. Could change with Fedor's great top control, but it'd still be hard and I think Cain would get up enough to frustrate Fedor. I think it'd be one HELL of a fight, but I think Cain would pull it out in the end.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

astrallite said:


> Cain does have a longer wingspan than Fedor. UFC's Tale of the Tape is pretty notorious though, they had Dan Henderson at 6'1 for gods sake, on the Strikeforce Tale of the Tape they had him at 5'10½.
> 
> And they still have Randy at 6'2, even though he was clearly several inches shorter than Brandon Vera, and looked like he was an inch taller than 5'9 James Toney.
> 
> The UFC has done a good job of copying WWE-style stat billing. There's been AKA with Jon Fitch, Machida, and Cain, and Cain was always the shortest of the three. I'm sure he's 6'1...in boots.


Okay, let's throw out the UFC Tale of the tape, and use the one when Cain fought for Strikeforce.

They had him at 6'2" against Jesse Fujarczyk. An inch taller than the UFC listed him. And 3 and 1/2 inches taller than they list Fedor.

Sherdog's fighter profile has Cain at 6'2" and Fedor at 6'0", though I doubt if they independently verify their numbers.

Looking for visual confirmation from a common measuring stick, they both fought Big Nog. Big Nog was certainly taller than either of them, but from looking at the stare down of all those fights, it looks like he has a greater hight advantage on Fedor than Cain. UFC and Pride have 6'3" listed as Big Nog's height, so that doesn't disqualify either of the measurements for Cain.

In short, I'm pretty confident from the numerous sources (including numbers from the same promotion) and from looking at video of them in relation to a common opponent, that Cain is taller.


----------

